# FMC Competition for SpeedSolving.com



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 29, 2021)

I wanted to make a thread where we can compete to see who has the most move efficient solve in FMC. The scramble is L B R B2 D R L' B2 U R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2. Here is my attempt: Sorry for the bad camera angle and reflection


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 30, 2021)

Your solution is a DNF, be sure to be careful writing down moves correctly! 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## CornerTwisted (Sep 4, 2022)

CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 4, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I wanted to make a thread where we can compete to see who has the most move efficient solve in FMC. The scramble is L B R B2 D R L' B2 U R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2. Here is my attempt: Sorry for the bad camera angle and reflectionView attachment 18201


The solution is not visible, can you write it down in alg.cubing.net ?


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> The solution is not visible, can you write it down in alg.cubing.net ?


Literally the post underneath OP is a reconstruction of OPs solution in alg.cubing.net


----------

